
Answer to What's the difference between UI design and UX design?  - wherespaul
http://www.quora.com/What-s-the-difference-between-UI-design-and-UX-design/answer/Xianhang-Zhang
======
melissamiranda
This is brilliant. That's exactly the difference.

